
Recovering partially lost Ethereum private keys for fun and profit - jkilpatr
https://github.com/jkilpatr/partial-eth-key-cracker
======
permatech
I have 75ETH (from pre-sale) and a rough idea of my password. I still have the
JSON file and have tried script based brute force attempts with no luck -- is
this tool for me? Or is this for if I know my password but the JSON file
itself is corrupted?

~~~
jkilpatr
This tool is for the latter case.

That being said if you have a rough idea of at least the component parts of
your password building a simple cracker that takes a dictionary of substrings
and tries different arrangements and capitalization shouldn't be too hard.

I've had to crack my own passwords pretty regularly throughout my life, hazard
of using long ones and rotating them regularly.

------
jkilpatr
As an exercise for the reader there's about $30 in Eth contained in the
partial key in the readme. If you can find the actual key of course.

Happy cracking.

